# International Movers from US to HK



## ozt (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi, we live in the US and are planning a move to Hong Kong. We're looking at international movers and wonder if there are any reputable movers that anyone who's done the same move might recommend. Also, any general advice re international relocation would be appreciated. This would be the first time we've done a move like this. Thanks!


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Do you have any children? You may need to organize schooling as soon as possible - 

American International School |

Also try and get yourself a Hong Kong bank account before you leave the US. Please see link below - 

https://www.us.hsbc.com/1/2/home/personal-banking/global-banking/open-account


----------

